
Ask HN: What happened to Archive.org's Wayback machine? - spir
Archive.org&#x27;s Wayback machine has been broken for me for some months.<p>For example this page is broken https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;*&#x2F;www.kuon.ch&#x2F;post&#x2F;2020-03-08-hsluv&#x2F;
======
njyx
I checked a couple of not very well know sites and it still appears to work.
www.kuon.ch/post/2020-03-08-hsluv/ does have stuff in the archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200310000917/www.kuon.ch/post/...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200310000917/www.kuon.ch/post/2020-03-08-hsluv/)

------
spir
I solved this by clearing the Chrome site data for web.archive.org.

It seems that others had this issue too
[https://archive.org/post/1100034/webarchiveorg-
unexpectedly-...](https://archive.org/post/1100034/webarchiveorg-unexpectedly-
closed-the-connection)

------
oblib
Yeah, my "ezInvoice.com" site from 2002 is still there. I accessed via their
search input on the home page.

